
Mental Models: The Best Way to Make Intelligent Decisions - looper42
https://fs.blog/mental-models/
======
mrgreenfur
Pretty similar to Super Thinking:
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/41181911-super-
thinking](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/41181911-super-thinking)

Can anyone compare them?

~~~
looper42
I have not gone through this one. Thanks for sharing.

------
dot1x
Thanks for this. Didn't know they made a book.

